
The Rise and Fall of a K Street Renegade - d4mi3n
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-rise-and-fall-of-a-k-street-renegade-1487001918
======
refurb
The part of the article that surprised me was the fake receipts given to the
lobbying firms for reimbursement. You'd think someone saying "yeah, I paid for
that out of my own money, so just write the check out to me" would set off
alarm bells.

~~~
d4mi3n
I have to wonder how common this is of it didn't raise any red flags.

~~~
refurb
Same thought! How many other people are there out there doing the same thing
right now?

